# I'm sick of California



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

All this work out here just gets annoying. Girls like the ones in the picture wearing next to nothing bikini's getting in the way of me taking pictures at the beach.











If you can take your eye's off the girls, see the white three wheeled machine? I'm at the factory that manufactures those things. I'm about to start working on those also. 

It's a tough job but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Must be a nice problem to have ...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you need an apprentice? I'll even get you coffee in the morning. :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't sweat it bro. It's cali.


California = *****'s & ****'s.


I'm sure the girls are *****'s.

And, if I were a woman, I WOULD BE TO!!!!!!!!!

:rockn::rockn:


J-U-U-U-S-S-S-T-T-T SAYIN'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

dang photo bucket. I need help seeing these at work


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

you know it wasn't that long ago that we got away from 3-wheelers and now we are going back?lol hay how fast do they go and how do I make it go faster!!lol


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> dang photo bucket. I need help seeing these at work


Don't sweat it bro.

The first two are on a 6 scale at best.

The second two are probably strippers. (nuttin' wrong with it):rockn:


So, I thought this state was supposed to fall in the ocean.

Soon as B. gets back, I say: WHAT'S THE HOLDUP?!!



Just sayin'


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I hated it too....when I had to leave! You'll live....lol.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Made it back without incident. I think the pilot used to fly Navy jets and was used to landing on carriers. 

My final thoughts on California and the Los Angeles area, to many people, to much traffic, 75% of the people I came across used english as a second language, the Pacific ocean is colder than I thought it would be, the beaches in that area aren't near as nice as the beaches in Florida. I'm glad I went once just to say I've been there but I won't go back.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

did you get to chek out any of the X games?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Didn't get the chance. My days were spent learning about that new machine and evenings were spent looking for something to eat and dealing with the traffic. I did get to do some tourist stuff Saturday, Hollywood Boulevard took up most of that. Then what should have been a an hour drive to the airport took a little over three hours. I'm glad I anticipated that or I would have missed my flight.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I guess I wouldn't mind going out there just to say I have been Like you said. What was the weirdest sight on the strip?


----------

